# Male or Femal



## papap (Aug 3, 2008)

What dou you guys think?? Male or female, I think I need to go ahead and get it a new mate.

http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa5/cajun24/DSC05309.jpg


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Bangaiis are nearly impossible to sex. The only thing I have heard that *sometimes* works is to look for a very, very small bump on the forehead. Females tend to be a little plumper as well, if I remember correctly. 

But, these rarely work to figure out the gender.


----------

